# White Pigeon needs home in Rochester, ny



## snakesnlizzies (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello, I have a 2 yr old White Pigeon for adoption. He was originally found as a stray so he is not hand tame. If anyone is interested or has any questions please email me at [email protected]. He is located in Rochester, ny and I would rather not ship him. Thank you


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Bumping up


----------

